# kuwait shipping



## crawleydel (Sep 22, 2005)

hi any old ship mates from UASC of KSC out there ?(LOL)


----------



## barga (Nov 9, 2008)

Who are you ?
I was with Ksc And Uasc from 1971 till 1981.


----------



## bigjohnw (Sep 24, 2009)

I was R/O on the Ibn Khallikan/9KFQ between December 1977 and January 1978, joined Tilbury and paid off Rotterdam. Very good crowd, super Capt, a Londoner, can't remember his name. 2nd mate was Indian, he hired a car and drove me and an arab cadet up to Picadilly circus, at speeds up to 70mph, ignored all red lights. I'm still amazed we never hit anything! He'd had a few stiff whiskies before we set off, apparently!!!


----------



## tyrol (Feb 13, 2007)

Ref uasc, I was R/O on the Ibn Khaldoun in 1974, under Capt Peter Everett. Carried sulphur around the Gulf and Red Sea. Can still taste it.
Tom


----------



## steve mcdougall (Jul 11, 2012)

to john grace i think i was your relief 5th jan 1977 as junior engineer on the al farwaniah, kennedy was chief engineer, colin bobber junior peter lawrie captain , bob fro carlisle 1st mate harry chief steward long time ago cannot remember all the names, bill darrel 4th engineer. all the best steve mcdougall


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Steve *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## JohnGrace (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Steve. Yes it was a long time ago but your piece jolted my memory a bit and you have given me a couple of names to add to my list.
My records show that I left the Farwaniah in Kuwait on 5th January 1977.
Farwaniah was a very happy ship and I also enjoyed my time with KSC / UASC. I left in 1987 after doing a couple of trips as 2/E, my last ship was Ibn Al Atheer and I think I was one of the last British staff to go. Now ashore and semi-retired.
There is a fair bit on the forums of this website under both KSC and UASC and I am sure you will find a lot of info on the company and people. It was a real shame it ended, but that's life!
All the best, John


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

tyrol said:


> Ref uasc, I was R/O on the Ibn Khaldoun in 1974, under Capt Peter Everett. Carried sulphur around the Gulf and Red Sea. Can still taste it.
> Tom


Captain Peter Everett - a tremendous OM and really nice guy all round . I was Elect on ships various, small and big Russians and later K Class - employed KSC/UASC 1976/1985 and bar a couple of trips had a very good time - breakbulk cargo mostly so long times alongside, smashing.

Dave Clarke.


----------



## manus1234 (May 25, 2013)

JohnGrace said:


> Hi Steve. Yes it was a long time ago but your piece jolted my memory a bit and you have given me a couple of names to add to my list.
> My records show that I left the Farwaniah in Kuwait on 5th January 1977.
> Farwaniah was a very happy ship and I also enjoyed my time with KSC / UASC. I left in 1987 after doing a couple of trips as 2/E, my last ship was Ibn Al Atheer and I think I was one of the last British staff to go. Now ashore and semi-retired.
> There is a fair bit on the forums of this website under both KSC and UASC and I am sure you will find a lot of info on the company and people. It was a real shame it ended, but that's life!
> All the best, John


Hi John
I think that I may have sailed with you in UASC. I was an R/O there from '77 to '88. I was the last person (lack of comms) to get the boot out of UASC. Had a problem with UASC non-contributory pension scheme but got it sorted out eventually.
Manus Patten


----------



## AlbieR (May 18, 2007)

Manus 1234,

At least two other threads running for KSC/UASC, do a search for them and have some memories brought back.

AlbieR


----------



## manus1234 (May 25, 2013)

AlbieR said:


> Manus 1234,
> 
> At least two other threads running for KSC/UASC, do a search for them and have some memories brought back.
> 
> AlbieR


AlbierR
Thank you for the info. Have been on to the site and it does rock the old memory looking at the names of some great ship mates. UASC was a 
good outfit and it was sad to see it end.
Thanks again


----------



## Steve Hull (Jan 26, 2010)

Steve Brown 3/0 on Ibn Zuhr, Ibd Younus, Ibn Majid, Ibn Hazm, Ibn Al Roomi, Al Solabiah and Jilfar. Happy days despite the 1st Gulf war dodging Iranian gun boats in the straights of Hormutz. 1978 to 1883 made redundant by the Dubai ticket mob nudging the Brits out but fun while it lasted


----------

